# Detail detailstudio @ Auto Italia



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

We'll be attending Auto Italia on sunday 6th june :thumb:

http://www.auto-italia.co.uk/mepasite/330/Auto_Italia_Events.aspx

If there any Swissvax products wanted please contact me by tuesday 1st june and i'll bring them to the show

regards all

anthony


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you for all your support and feedback today at auto Italia very enjoyable day and some amazing toys to look at 

Saffron


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Already tried the Poseidon's carnauba wash tonight, great shampoo.:thumb:
Thanks again and nice to meet you today.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

blimey chris you don't waist any time lol Anthony is at work now (night shift)poor thing starting a db4 i'll tell how you got on 

see you again and thank you

Saffron


----------

